# Puente rectificador para alternador de coche



## mago_9546 (Ene 9, 2009)

Alguien podria orientarme? que tipo de diodos  de potencia debo montar, en la placa rectificadora de un alternador trifasico de 65 Amp.

Gracias de antemano

Saludos. Angel


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 9, 2009)

Son 3 diodos específicos para alternador con cátodo a maza y 3 diodos con ánodo a maza (Maza = cuerpo metálico de diodo)
Se piden como *diodos para alternador de 65 A* (El voltaje creo que son todos iguales de 100V) y vienen en ambas polaridades.
Si los colocas al revés se quema *Todo.*


----------



## mago_9546 (Ene 10, 2009)

Gracias por tu respuesta Fogonazo.
El alternador en cuestión, es un Magneti Morelli. Como tu bien dices, lleva seis diodos de potencia y polarizado inversamente respecto a su carcasa.
También lleva otros tres, llamados de "excitación", en total nueve diodos. Estos últimos vienen encapsulados formando una sola unidad.
Supongo que estos serán corrientes,?.
He intentado conseguirlos en varias tiendas de componentes electrónicos de Madrid pero hasta ahora no he tenido suerte.
Gracias de nuevo y un saludo.
Ángel.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 10, 2009)

Tienes un dibujo, foto o algo de esos diodos ?

¿ Cuantas patas ?

Si tienen 5 u 8 patas puede ser un rectificador trifásico (pequeño) para rectificar la bobina la tensión que le va a la bobina del rotor (Excitación) "Brush-less" sin carbones, ni escobillas ni nada.
Si es este el caso, con diodos comunes de 3 A 200 V se podría reemplazar.


----------



## diego_z (Ene 10, 2009)

si es nuevon  y no me equivoco son dos placas de aluminio con los diodos que parecen componentes smd (pero mas grandes) insertados en el medio de las dos , con los diodos auxiliares que parece un plastico largo , decime si es de ese tipo
saludos diego


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 10, 2009)

Si no tiene carbones ni escobillas, seguramente es de este tipo.
Pero tendría que verlo  ¿ Foto ?

Hay que ver cuantos diodos eran originalmente, se reemplazan con casi cualquier cosa (Diodo) ya que manejan solo un par de ampéres

¿ Esta "Cosa" da vueltas con el rotor o esta estática ?

Si da vueltas, es un Brush-Less, si no da vueltas, dios sabrá que es.


----------



## diego_z (Ene 10, 2009)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Si no tiene carbones ni escobillas, seguramente es de este tipo.
> Pero tendría que verlo  ¿ Foto ?
> 
> Hay que ver cuantos diodos eran originalmente, se reemplazan con casi cualquier cosa (Diodo) ya que manejan solo un par de ampéres
> ...



sin escobillas ? no se yo no dije eso, los unicos que conosco sin escobillas son los aerogeneradores , o a que se refiere fogon? (tal vez editaron algun mensaje y no alcanze a verlo?)


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 10, 2009)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> .......Si tienen 5 u 8 patas puede ser un rectificador trifásico (pequeño) para rectificar la bobina la tensión que le va a la *bobina del rotor (Excitación) "Brush-less" sin carbones, ni escobillas ni nada*.
> Si es este el caso, con diodos comunes de 3 A 200 V se podría reemplazar.


Yo lo dije en el comentario #4


----------



## mago_9546 (Ene 11, 2009)

Hola a todos y gracias por vuestras respuestas.

Voy a intentar enviaros el esquema electrico, el despiece del alternador,  también foto.

En el esquema se puede ver los seis diodos de potencia y los tres auxiliares, todos ellos interconexionados con las bovinas del estator.

Tambien el regulador y sus escobillas, etc.

Saludos.


----------



## mago_9546 (Ene 11, 2009)

En la foto se puede ver las placas rectificadoras y el encapsulado de los diodos auxiliares.

Encima de este, vereis un diodo convencional puenteado por mi, sostituyendo al que estaba abierto.


----------



## mago_9546 (Ene 11, 2009)

Creo que los archivos no los he mandado bien.
Probare de nuevo....[/img]


----------



## diego_z (Ene 11, 2009)

aja pone el link de donde los subiste , fogonazo tenes razon


----------



## mago_9546 (Ene 12, 2009)

Creo que no he tenido exito al mandar los archivos.

Si me dais una dirección de correo os los hago llegar, para probar me los he enviado a mi mismo y así si que llegan.
Saludos.


----------



## diego_z (Ene 12, 2009)

bueno esta es la imagen que me a pasado por correo  , hay dos tipos de diodos standart en el mercado los que usan la marca in di el  y los que usan la marca nas vi  lle  los primeros son mas grandes que los segundos si te fijas en tu alternador tiene del tipo in di el ,negativos en la placa superior positivos en la inferior segun la imagen ok es recomendable cambiar la placa completa , pero como en tu caso dices que no los consigues debes desarmar con sumo cuidado las placas porta diodos , fijate que si se estiran los agujeros el diodo nuevo quedara flojo en su alojamiento y por consiguiente  durara  muy pocoo no funcionara, ahora pregunto con que elemento mediste los diodos ?( un tester comun no sirve para este tipo de elementos y que la corriente que circula es muy puequeña) un medidor ideal seria una lampara de  24v alimentada en continua asi podras medir en inversa/directa yo personalmente uso el inductometro que trae tambien el medidor pero en este caso la lampara es de 220 v


----------



## mago_9546 (Ene 12, 2009)

Si, los medí con un polimetro digital en el apartado, para medir semiconductores, (diodos) en este caso.

Y si que pude comprobar que dos de ellos estaban mal, no recuerdo si en corto o abiertos.

Ahora despues de puentear uno de ellos, el que se ve el la foto, que corresponde a uno de los que van encapsulados, el alternador carga algo, pero aún tengo que cambiar otro, y este si es de los de potencia.


----------



## diego_z (Ene 12, 2009)

mago_9546 dijo:
			
		

> Si, los medí con un polimetro digital en el apartado, para medir semiconductores, (diodos) en este caso.
> 
> Y si que pude comprobar que dos de ellos estaban mal, no recuerdo si en corto o abiertos.
> 
> Ahora despues de puentear uno de ellos, el que se ve el la foto, que corresponde a uno de los que van encapsulados, el alternador carga algo, pero aún tengo que cambiar otro, y este si es de los de potencia.




ta bien pero repito que el tester digital no es recomendable parea esto ya que como dije antes la corriente circundante es pequena y si alguno esta defectuso te medira como bueno .

puentear ?o reemplazar, aclaralo, y si te queda uno por que no lo has cambiado?


----------



## mago_9546 (Ene 12, 2009)

En En este caso se puede decir "reemplazar" eléctricamente, pero no físicamente, ya que corresponde al conjunto de  los tres diodos auxiliares que van encapsulados. Lo que si hice fue cortar el conector  del ánodo para anularlo, y puentear con el nuevo.

El otro no lo cambie, porque corresponde a uno de los de potencia y no dispongo de ninguno para sustituirlo.

Esa era la pregunta que hacia en principio, ¿por cual lo sustituyo, si no tengo el repuesto genuino? ¿Es que puedo sustituirlo, por ejemplo, por un FR 302, aunque tenga que montarlo sobre un disipador de temperatura?

En la foto que te envié se ve el diodo que sustituí, y está encima del encapsulado que contiene a los tres diodos auxiliares. También te envié otro archivo con el despiece del alternador, y un dibujo a mano, de una pieza rectangular con cuatro conectores y dos orejetas, que sirven para su sujeción en la placa (componente de diodos auxiliares).

En cuanto a medirlos a través de una fuente de 24 V continua y una lámpara, veré de hacerlo, aunque sea con dos baterías de coche en serie.

Un saludo, y muchas gracias de nuevo por tu interes
Angel.


----------



## diego_z (Ene 12, 2009)

es que no me explico como no consigues uno como el de la foto , aqui hay en cualquier tienda , hasta en los lubricentros y cuestan 2 dolares , si vas a sustituir el que pongas debe ser de por lo menos 20 amp


----------



## mago_9546 (Ene 12, 2009)

Si, mas o menos son así.
Antes aquí en Madrid (España) tambien se conseguian con facilidad pero cada vez se impone mas la tendencia a cambiar piezas y modulos completos, en lugar de repararlos. Sera por que la mano de obra es mas cara que la pieza en sí y economicamente no tiene cuenta.

Lo que sucede con esto, que a los que nos gusta hacernos nuestras cosas nos fastidian, jejeje.

Pero no pasa nada, de un modo u otro lo solucionare.

Saludos y gracias de nuevo.


----------

